# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عـلــى مــاذا نــبــكـى !!

## انصر النبى محمد

*إبك ما شئت من البكاء فلا شيء يستحق أن تبكيه، لا فقرك ولا فشلك ولا تخلفك ولا مرضك، فكل هذا يمكن تداركه أما الخطيئة التي تستحق أن تبكيها فهي خطيئة البعد عن إلهك، فإن ضيعت إلهك فلا شيء سوف يعوضك وكل أحلام الشعراء لن تغنيك شيئا.*
*.*
*د/ مصطفى محمود*
*
*
*كتاب: الإسلام ما هو*

----------

